# Moving to Dubai



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi people, I'm moving to Dubai from the U.S. in a few weeks. I took a lucrative position as a business development manager for a top company. I'm the best at what I do and I'm hoping by taking this position I will attract the attention of top management here at home. This is a stepping stone for me so I want to do well. For that reason I'm leaving my wife at home to take care of the house and kids so I can concentrate solely on the job. My wife wouldn't fit in there anyway, she's blonde, and she's half Jewish so I think I'm making the right decision leaving her at home. I'm sending her a small monthly allowance to cover food, gas and other basic essentials. Will she have to pay American taxes on that money?


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

MannaPro said:


> Hi people, I'm moving to Dubai from the U.S. in a few weeks. I took a lucrative position as a business development manager for a top company. I'm the best at what I do and I'm hoping by taking this position I will attract the attention of top management here at home. This is a stepping stone for me so I want to do well. For that reason I'm leaving my wife at home to take care of the house and kids so I can concentrate solely on the job. My wife wouldn't fit in there anyway, she's blonde, and she's half Jewish so I think I'm making the right decision leaving her at home. I'm sending her a small monthly allowance to cover food, gas and other basic essentials. Will she have to pay American taxes on that money?


Well... I was not sure if I have to answer as your post looks pretty much like a joke.... I mean "I am the best", leaving your wife and kids at home to impress your managers, your wife not fitting here cause she is half (what half?) Jewish and blonde (you know that here there are a lot of Jewish people, and a lot of blonde women, starting by the Russian in mini skirts, followed by the British and the list goes).

Assuming that your post is for real, your company should have informed you that as a U.S. expatriate residing abroad, you still owe U.S. taxes each year on your worldwide income! Basically, you pay taxes but less that if you were in the US. You sending money to your family have no effect on that as what is taxed is the source of income and not where the income is spent. Please google American+Taxes+Abroad for a precise answer.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems like your going to have a bit of a culture shock coming over. Have to say, alot of americans do tend to come over without their families, where as it seems alot of the britts europeans bring them along as they come for the reason of seeing new things, living amongst diversity, and new starts (this it seems). Most Americans i meet are here for the money, absolutly nothing else. There has been a few exceptions where they have integrated into the society and like it here, but those have been few and far between (both had asian wives who they say dont want to move back to the usa). Depending on how long you expect this stepping stone to be, you might rethink not bringing your wife. This place is harsh for a married person living apart. Its lonely, there are prostitutes everywhere, and its quite family structured here (the britts bring their wives and kids, and they make up a large portion of the expats you will come in contact with). 

You really should do some basic research about taxes and what you will need to do to have part of your income excluded from taxes (I believe its right below 90,000 but havent looked in a few years and we always used an accountant). You will have to only go to the usa for so many days per year (Brits get something like 90 days, you will only get 30 days a year). That 30 days is not alot if you have kids which is one of the reasons you might want to rethink not moving them. 

As much as I am fed up with being asked how much (usually by Brits-UGGGHHHH), your wife being blonde wont have it too bad. If your wife has an israeli passport that would be one thing, but just being part jewish isnt going to matter. She is blonde and as such, her problem will have nothing to do with being half jewish. Plus she is an American and talks english (well kind of, these people seem to speak a different language but dont think they do). 

Something tells me you have a huge learning curve ahead of you.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Plus she is an American and talks english (well kind of, these people seem to speak a different language but dont think they do).
> 
> Something tells me you have a huge learning curve ahead of you.


We had it first so you speak the different language :tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> We had it first so you speak the different language :tongue1:


Yes, but most everyone can understand me that have been 'taught' english where as its you brits that one must ask what (sorry, pardon) all the time.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yes, but most everyone can understand me that have been 'taught' english where as its you brits that one must ask what (sorry, pardon) all the time.


oooh have 6 stars!! Must have been the 300 posts yesterday when trying to avoid packing  Wahooooooooo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yes, but most everyone can understand me that have been 'taught' english where as its you brits that one must ask what (sorry, pardon) all the time.


reasons:

1. Hollywood films
2. Less complex use of language


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> reasons:
> 
> 1. Hollywood films
> 2. Less complex use of language


Ah I see ......simple language for simple folks    :tongue1: :tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> Hi people, I'm moving to Dubai from the U.S. in a few weeks. I took a lucrative position as a business development manager for a top company. I'm the best at what I do and I'm hoping by taking this position I will attract the attention of top management here at home. This is a stepping stone for me so I want to do well. For that reason I'm leaving my wife at home to take care of the house and kids so I can concentrate solely on the job. My wife wouldn't fit in there anyway, she's blonde, and she's half Jewish so I think I'm making the right decision leaving her at home. I'm sending her a small monthly allowance to cover food, gas and other basic essentials. Will she have to pay American taxes on that money?


On a totally random note, you a linebacker for the Bears???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> reasons:
> 
> 1. Hollywood films
> 2. Less complex use of language


Well get to making some films then  

And is more complex really better??? And you guys truly can not understand some of the accents. I think you guys just agree and nod your head at the irish and scottish sometimes not knowing what heck they said.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sbp said:


> on a totally random note, you a linebacker for the bears???


interesting observation.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well get to making some films then
> 
> And is more complex really better??? And you guys truly can not understand some of the accents. I think you guys just agree and nod your head at the irish and scottish sometimes not knowing what heck they said.


And the Geordies like Mr Capp


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> As much as I am fed up with being asked how much (usually by Brits-UGGGHHHH), your wife being blonde wont have it too bad..


If the guy is semi attractive arent you tempted to say "$1000 for a half hour and you need to get the room"?

Anyway, I don't want my wife exposed to that, too tempting. Lol- all joking aside now, my wife is not a practicing Jew, her mother is jewish and since UAE is mostly Arab I don't want to put her in any danger should somebody find out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MannaPro said:


> If the guy is semi attractive arent you tempted to say "$1000 for a half hour and you need to get the room"?
> 
> Anyway, I don't want my wife exposed to that, too tempting. Lol- all joking aside now, my wife is not a practicing Jew, her mother is jewish and since UAE is mostly Arab I don't want to put her in any danger should somebody find out.



In danger? What danger? It isn't illegal to be Jewish!!! And technically if her mother is Jewish then she is deemed Jewish too. You can't be half-Jewish; that's like being half Catholic.

Do you watch Fox News by any chance?

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yes, but most everyone can understand me that have been 'taught' english where as its you brits that one must ask what (sorry, pardon) all the time.


Actually, 'pardon' is somewhat declasse. One should say 'Sorry?' or 'Excuse me?'


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> In danger? What danger? It isn't illegal to be Jewish!!! And technically if her mother is Jewish then she is deemed Jewish too. You can't be half-Jewish; that's like being half Catholic.
> 
> Do you watch Fox News by any chance?
> 
> -


Or a little bit pregnant?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, 'pardon' is somewhat declasse. One should say 'Sorry?' or 'Excuse me?'


We bow to the Teacher..........................


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, 'pardon' is somewhat declasse. One should say 'Sorry?' or 'Excuse me?'


Very true, Miss Mitford. 

Best not confuse Jynx by explaining about U and non-U though 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> If the guy is semi attractive arent you tempted to say "$1000 for a half hour and you need to get the room"?
> 
> Anyway, I don't want my wife exposed to that, too tempting. Lol- all joking aside now, my wife is not a practicing Jew, her mother is jewish and since UAE is mostly Arab I don't want to put her in any danger should somebody find out.


Half an hour????? That must include finishing the drink and walking to the room then??


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Half an hour????? That must include finishing the drink and walking to the room then??


Yeah I don't want to find my wife coming is home from shopping trips with more cash in her purse than she left with. She's staying home


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> Yeah I don't want my wife coming is home from Dubai shopping trips with more cash in her purse than she left with. She's staying home


Wise, very wise.......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes.... looks like an american marriage made in heaven!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> Yeah I don't want to find my wife coming is home from shopping trips with more cash in her purse than she left with. She's staying home


Am loving the trust factor.................................


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Am loving the trust factor.................................


Because he'll be able to keep such a close eye on her from thousands of miles away.  I wonder how she feels about being told what she can or can't do?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Because he'll be able to keep such a close eye on her from thousands of miles away.  I wonder how she feels about being told what she can or can't do?
> 
> -


whilst the cats away.........................................    Oy vey!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I wonder how she feels about being told what she can or can't do?
> 
> -


She will be fine, she is a woman afterall and you all know you really like being controlled, even when you get tetchy on the surface. IT'S ALL A FRONT.............................. :tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MannaPro said:


> Yeah I don't want to find my wife coming is home from shopping trips with more cash in her purse than she left with. She's staying home


Are you for real?

And $1000? that's AED3650 - look mate the going rate for a drop dead gorgeous Russian is AED750 now, so your munter might be able to do a turn for AED100.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> And $1000? that's AED3650 - look mate the going rate for a drop dead gorgeous Russian is AED750 now, so your munter might be able to do a turn for AED100.....


I forgot to add ALLEGEDLY!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> And $1000? that's AED3650 - look mate the going rate for a drop dead gorgeous Russian is AED750 now, so your munter might be able to do a turn for AED100.....


Is Ella really that much??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Is Ella really that much??


That's not a very nice thing to say.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say.....


You started on the Russians.................... I retract my insensitive comment


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope Ella comes and beats you with a stick SBP. 

Back to the topic, I dont know how long mr linebacker is staying, but I am sure he has weighed the pros and cons of bringing or not bringing his wife, and for whatever reason. Hopefully because he is only going to be out here for a short while  alas, as Americans we really are lacking on the importance of family  that became clear very quickly.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Would miss the kids....................if I had any that is


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hell I miss my dog and ask for pictures daily of him!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hell I miss my dog and ask for pictures daily of him!


You obviously value your dog more


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Because he'll be able to keep such a close eye on her from thousands of miles away.  I wonder how she feels about being told what she can or can't do?
> 
> -



I don't think she'll be propositioned everyday here, and I'm not saying she's a whore but if she's in the right mood and she has a little tequila in her, who knows? She's only human, and Andy, under those circumstances she's worth every penny of AED750. Thats why I married her, in fact thats the only reason because honestly, just between us, she's not much to talk to

Furthermore I have my brother here to keep an eye on her- She's stayin home


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> I don't think she'll be propositioned everyday here, and I'm not saying she's a whore but if she's in the right mood and she has a little tequila in her, who knows? She's only human, and Andy, under those circumstances she's worth every penny of AED750. Thats why I married her, in fact thats the only reason because honestly, just between us, she's not much to talk to
> 
> Furthermore I have my brother here to keep an eye on her- She's stayin home


That's what brothers are for!  So was it Gold Tequila that sealed the deal or clear?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> but if she's in the right mood and she has a little tequila in her, who knows?


Sounds my kind of woman  :decision: She's not Welsh by any chance as sounds familiar?


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Like every marriage there has been times were we weren't getting along and during those times I have offered her money for sex, not a lot- I just wasn't in the mood to kiss her ass all day to get what I needed. I liked it because since I was paying I got to do whatever I wanted and just between us- I think it turned her on too. I mean that was like some of our best sex ever, and whatever problems we had before that usually disappeared. Try it sometime guys


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just keep in mind, If it's good for the goose, it's good for the gander!

So what type of work are you going to be doing here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MannaPro said:


> Like every marriage there has been times were we weren't getting along and during those times I have offered her money for sex, not a lot- I just wasn't in the mood to kiss her ass all day to get what I needed. I liked it because since I was paying I got to do whatever I wanted and just between us- I think it turned her on too. I mean that was like some of our best sex ever, and whatever problems we had before that usually disappeared. Try it sometime guys


Yikes. Sometimes I cringe at the thought of what other women really put up with... But thats prob why I got thrown back in!


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> That's what brothers are for!  So was it Gold Tequila that sealed the deal or clear?


The ultimate aphrodisiac. 3 or 4 shots of this on an empty stomach and she'll do things she regrets later. Thats why I love her


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just keep in mind, If it's good for the goose, it's good for the gander!
> 
> So what type of work are you going to be doing here?



I have a title but I'm beginning to think my main function is going to involve keeping an eye on people already there. Apparently for whatever reason, costs are out of control. I get a company car!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Again, big YIKES. She is American????? You sure she isnt asian???



MannaPro said:


> The ultimate aphrodisiac. 3 or 4 shots of this on an empty stomach and she'll do things she regrets later. Thats why I love her


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A car huh? :clap2::clap2::clap2:



MannaPro said:


> I have a title but I'm beginning to think my main function is going to involve keeping an eye on people already there. Apparently for whatever reason, costs are out of control. I get a company car!


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A car huh? :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yeah, A Charger.

Hey Jinxie - as a fellow American maybe you can show me around when I get there? You know- show me the things they don't tell you in tourist books? The black markets, the underground scene, the real Dubai? When I travel I like to immerse myself in the local culture- good or bad

Think about it-I'll check back later for your answer


----------



## molesy (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been following this fasinating thread...... it took the guy 4 pages until he asked the question I was anticipating on his initial reply !!! :clap2:

Can't wait to see Jinxie's reply, dont go PM on us !!

QUOTE=MannaPro;260464]Yeah, A Charger.

Hey Jinxie - as a fellow American maybe you can show me around when I get there? You know- show me the things they don't tell you in tourist books? The black markets, the underground scene, the real Dubai? When I travel I like to immerse myself in the local culture- good or bad

Think about it-I'll check back later for your answer[/QUOTE]


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

ahhhh hahaha this is halarious. i think they have gone PM unfortunaely.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes this thread definitely makes an interesting read.... I had not subscribed to a thread in a long time


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

it is certainly one where you dont know whether to take it seriously or not.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

MannaPro said:


> Yeah, A Charger.
> 
> Hey Jinxie - as a fellow American maybe you can show me around when I get there? You know- show me the things they don't tell you in tourist books? The black markets, the underground scene, the real Dubai? When I travel I like to immerse myself in the local culture- good or bad
> 
> Think about it-I'll check back later for your answer


And of course the best way to immerse yourself in another culture is to hook up with people from your own country


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Now remember Jinxie, he is the best at what he does...................................   oh and he has a habit of paying for it directly....(as lets be honest we all end up paying somehow!!!!)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> I have a title but I'm beginning to think my main function is going to involve keeping an eye on people already there. Apparently for whatever reason, costs are out of control. I get a company car!


Bouncer?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> When I travel I like to immerse myself in the local culture- good or bad
> 
> Think about it-I'll check back later for your answer


Do Americans actually travel much outside the good ole USofA? Thought I read as tatistic that 80% didn't have passports.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So can we recap?!
Leaving wife who gets pissed and then shags like a hooker...personally i would take her everywhere if like that 
Integrates with fellow Americans...............how cosmopolitan
Propositions our Jynx.....eventually 
Will behave himself when over here no doubt

Does have good taste in tequila though 

Going to be a well suited expat


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MannaPro said:


> Yeah, A Charger.
> 
> Hey Jinxie - as a fellow American maybe you can show me around when I get there? You know- show me the things they don't tell you in tourist books? The black markets, the underground scene, the real Dubai? When I travel I like to immerse myself in the local culture- good or bad
> 
> Think about it-I'll check back later for your answer


If you read thru my threads, I really dont enjoy Dubai so much. 

I get lost non stop every time I go. 

I still have only seen a few things in the tourtist book, some not going to because I have no interest and two, I am american - and have the unfortunate attitude that much is just not my cup of tea and I am not going to bother trying  It truly is a crap attitude  

I hate shopping. 

Underground scene? Hum... have you seen what I like? Reefing (aquariums and anything having to do with marine life), golf, and motorcycles, which I dont have one here, and am not the type of girl who would ever get on the back (something tells me your the type who likes the girls who get on the back?? not sure why I get that vibe). 

I am not a fan of the local expat culture - go back to the first sentence of my reply. I think you will be much better suited finding a brit bloke who hopefully can 'educate' you a bit and get you out of that American mindset! I do enjoy my emirati friend, but he seems to be very upset with me over a bit of a spat over religious killing habits that I find offensive (I am a bit of an animal lover)

Oh, I tend to get propositioned alot... So they think this is quite funny indeed as what you said about your wife and all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Do Americans actually travel much outside the good ole USofA? Thought I read as tatistic that 80% didn't have passports.


Prob very true. But honestly, I could travel in the usa my entire life, and not see the whole thing. I think I could go trek in Alaska for a year or two, and still not see and do everything there I want to.


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Does have good taste in tequila though




Thanks ..Just killed the last of a bottle of Cazadores ....Taking the little lady out for dinner in Honolulu then catching the United 11:30 pm nonstop to Denver- First class of course- I'll be home at 9am. I think they'll be showing the Fantastic Mr. Fox on the flight 



I Just took this
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/460.jpg 

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/307.jpg


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you read thru my threads, I really dont enjoy Dubai so much.
> 
> I get lost non stop every time I go.
> 
> ...


Hey, I've been in Maui and Oahu for 6 weeks and i've been doing nothing but snorkeling and golfing during the days..I saw a shark today

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/422.jpg
Got close to whale last week- From shore
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/381.jpg
Turtles everywhere
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/404.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/397.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/003-9.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/153-1.jpg

Sometime I'll tell you how I almost got sucked out to sea by a Tsunami a few weeks ago- It was a 3 foot wave, but it was more like a super current I could'nt outswim


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Prob very true. But honestly, I could travel in the usa my entire life, and not see the whole thing. I think I could go trek in Alaska for a year or two, and still not see and do everything there I want to.


Very true. A roadtrip would be a great holiday


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread has to be a pisstake


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

i would have to agree. No one is actually like this are they lol


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh I don't know, I like Tequila and to be honest I AM the best at what I do


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> Sometime I'll tell you how I almost got sucked out to sea by a Tsunami a few weeks ago- It was a 3 foot wave, but it was more like a super current I could'nt outswim


Having been there when the Asian Tsunami hit, rest assured the waves are bigger than 3 foot!! And if caught you would have been dragged out to sea without question.

Given you were in Hawaii am guessing it was either a small wave for that area or just a plain old boring riptide.

Tsunami my arse 

And if you really want to charm Jinxy, bring her St Bernard over, some spicy chicken wings and a Harley!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would much rather my R6 then a cruiser over here.... 

You know how those American old guys who went and found the young asian wives.... you know the type, we all do, and they dont like to admit the reality... They complain about American women?? Well, this is the men they were before


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would much rather my R6 then a cruiser over here....
> 
> You know how those American old guys who went and found the young asian wives.... you know the type, we all do, and they dont like to admit the reality... They complain about American women?? Well, this is the men they were before


Ah yes you mentioned about the bike before 

He is a keeper!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It's cuz my mind is set on something. I want to go for my R&R to sturgis.  And want to purchase before I go home a specific harley that I think was so made for a girl.. specifically - ME!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I reckon Mannapro is a troll.

I am watching....

:mod:

-


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Well I reckon Mannapro is a troll.
> 
> I am watching....
> 
> ...


If he is genuine then it is a shame that wave didnt take him and dump him on an unhabited island somewhere


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MannaPro said:


> Yeah I don't want to find my wife coming is home from shopping trips with more cash in her purse than she left with. She's staying home


Thats if she could bring herself to come home at all!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats if she could bring herself to come home at all!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Can figments of the imagination travel?

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I find it strange that someone seems to only really takes pictures of his partner's back:

Pictures by RedPeters3 - Photobucket

(I love it when people leave their Photobucket albums open...)

PS. Who's Megan? http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/000_0017.jpg


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Can figments of the imagination travel?
> 
> -


I don't think he'll mind...as long as you don't let them travel via AGRA


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/171-4.jpg

Now granted we all relax on holiday but I would leave her at home too or perhaps drinking bottles of Tequila to allow your hubbie to give you one is taking its toll!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually that is unfair on her, must be stressful living with Mr Dude


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I find it strange that someone seems to only really takes pictures of his partner's back:
> 
> Pictures by RedPeters3 - Photobucket
> 
> ...


No idea but we likey


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish pictures were not blocked at work... I think I missed out on looking.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

they are decidedly odd!! None of Dude in them and lots of his partners back view! Oh and bottles of beer in artistic positions


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems strange. For someone who has kids and a wife, one would think that someones account would be filled with them. 

I think we should start looking at nfl rosters to see who this pic belongs to


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indeedy as his wife (if it is she) looks much much older than him, and not a kid insight


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe he will show up later this evening.. All I got is time  its a work night.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

his avatar pic basically belongs to Mr. Brock Lesnar...ex WWE star, who went on to play football in the NFL.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Quality well done Oh, lucky guess on my part earlier on then  LOL


Isn't he flying back tonight first class of course into Denver, then onto to JFK to sort out Wall Street then pop into London to help our national debt then over to Sandland to show his bosses he is the best at what he does to then be flown back home to be Chairman??


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/171-4.jpg
> 
> Now granted we all relax on holiday but I would leave her at home too or perhaps drinking bottles of Tequila to allow your hubbie to give you one is taking its toll!!


Wait just a damn minute here. Everyone shut up for second! I have to address this issue right now. That picture was taken was taken right after we got up and after a 6 weeks of debauchery, she had no makeup on, and it's not particularly a good picture. 

For 25 years of marriage my wife was 105 pounds- 2 years ago she left me after I got caught seeing an ex girlfriend who I had a child with 20 years ago. I only visited them to see my kid- I had no interest in my old girlfriend who is now married to a black-but my wife was once physically attacked by her a few years previous and I was not allowed to go over there. I also fell madly in love with another woman so my wife dumped me. After about 6 months my wife came back and asked me what she had to do to keep my interest and I told her to gain weight, (I had been trying to fatten her up for years) so she did. I think she's beautiful at 145 pounds, but due to health reasons, (she's borderline diabetic now, and her feet swell up) she has to (unfortunately for me) lose the weight. Hawaii was the last hurrah- I took her to the best restaurants every night, she ate 5 pies in 5 weeks, and it was 6 weeks of gluttony in every way imaginable for her. Big breakfasts, unlimited chocolate covered Macadamia nuts, "big Hawaiian-size" manapuas everytime we went out, multiple lau's, and unlimited alcohol. I lost weight because I swam a lot, but she gained 25 pounds- She's on a diet Pepsi and crisp diet now- God I hope she does'nt see this post- She already blames me for her health issues, now people are calling her ugly? Bless her little heart



Here she is a week before we went to Hawaii


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MannaPro said:


> Wait just a damn minute here. Everyone shut up for second! I have to address this issue right now. That picture was taken was taken right after we got up and after a 6 weeks of debauchery, she had no makeup on, and it's not particularly a good picture.
> 
> For 25 years of marriage my wife was 105 pounds- 2 years ago she left me after I got caught seeing an ex girlfriend who I had a child with 20 years ago. I only visited them to see my kid- I had no interest in my old girlfriend who is now married to a black-but my wife was once physically attacked by her a few years previous and I was not allowed to go over there. I also fell madly in love with another woman so my wife dumped me. After about 6 months my wife came back and asked me what she had to do to keep my interest and I told her to gain weight, (I had been trying to fatten her up for years) so she did. I think she's beautiful at 145 pounds, but due to health reasons, (she's borderline diabetic now, and her feet swell up) she has to (unfortunately for me) lose the weight. Hawaii was the last hurrah- I took her to the best restaurants every night, she ate 5 pies in 5 weeks, and it was 6 weeks of gluttony in every way imaginable for her. Big breakfasts, unlimited chocolate covered Macadamia nuts, "big Hawaiian-size" manapuas everytime we went out, multiple lau's, and unlimited alcohol. I lost weight because I swam a lot, but she gained 25 pounds- She's on a diet Pepsi and crisp diet now- God I hope she does'nt see this post- She already blames me for her health issues, now people are calling her ugly? Bless her little heart
> 
> ...



This actually has nothing to do with the topic

Jo


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

joJo as usual we digressed somewhat


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I find it strange that someone seems to only really takes pictures of his partner's back:
> 
> Pictures by RedPeters3 - Photobucket
> 
> ...


She's just a dear friend that helped me through my seperation a few years ago. I met her at a mall in Vegas, she worked at one of those little booths..

LEGAL NOTICE: YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO VIEW, DISTRIBUTE OR DISCUSS ANY PICTURES THAT I DON"T POST HERE MYSELF


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> This actually has nothing to do with the topic
> 
> Jo


Someone was saying my wife was "less than attractive" I had to explain why she looks a little puffed up right now


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Seems strange. For someone who has kids and a wife, one would think that someones account would be filled with them.
> 
> I think we should start looking at nfl rosters to see who this pic belongs to


This is a public album- I have a private one but I'm a quasi celebrity and wish to remain anonymous


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes Brock


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're all celebrities on here. But this thread is about living in Dubai, so please stick to the topic

Jo xxx


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey friends..I gotta go to sleep, I watched movies all night (I recomeend The Fantastic Mr Fox BTW) and only slept an hour or two- I got a great story though..I spent about 18 grand on this vacation, a lot of it was because I brought my wife a ring from Tiffany's in Honolulu, but anyway a couple days ago I put 5 grand on a 10-1 horse. As soon as I put all that money on it the odds went to 4-1. I know the trainer and he told me it had a great shot of winning. I bet through TVG and after the horse won they refused to pay saying I made the bet from a state that doesn't allow online wagering. They accepted the wager so I feel they gotta pay- Well the Fed ex truck just pulled up to the house with a $21,000 check and a note saying my wagering account has been suspended for a violation of their terms of service..Lol--Free Vacation! I get banned everywhere I go-I'm sure my days are numbered here as well... 

Look they even mentioned me on their broadcast - They wished me luck, but that was pure sarcasm- they were crappin their pants
talkin to me video by RedPeters3 - Photobucket
Highland Games, 5 large video by RedPeters3 - Photobucket


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> We're all celebrities on here. But this thread is about living in Dubai, so please stick to the topic
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh ok..I just saw this- Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

MannaPro said:


> This is a public album- I have a private one but I'm a quasi celebrity and wish to remain anonymous


The Quasi-celebrity status - would it have anyhting to do with being famous for lurking under a bridge while 3 billy goats gruff go trip-trapping across above? Or perhaps a bit part in one of the Lord of the Rings films? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Snort  DS you made me spill beer!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> anyway a couple days ago I put 5 grand on a 10-1 horse. As soon as I put all that money on it the odds went to 4-1. Well the Fed ex truck just pulled up to the house with a $21,000 check
> 
> At 10-1 surely you would get 55K back and at 4's 25K???????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Very interesting.... 

WOW.


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Having been there when the Asian Tsunami hit, rest assured the waves are bigger than 3 foot!! And if caught you would have been dragged out to sea without question.
> 
> Given you were in Hawaii am guessing it was either a small wave for that area or just a plain old boring riptide.
> 
> ...


It was a Tsunami-It was a big deal. I survived it

How would you like to be on the beach, in the pitch dark, and be awaken by Tsumani sirens? My wife was crying like a baby...Now I have to stay on Topic from now on or i'll be banned

rude awakening video by RedPeters3 - Photobucket


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> MannaPro said:
> 
> 
> > anyway a couple days ago I put 5 grand on a 10-1 horse. As soon as I put all that money on it the odds went to 4-1. Well the Fed ex truck just pulled up to the house with a $21,000 check
> ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> It was a Tsunami-It was a big deal. I survived it
> 
> How would you like to be on the beach, in the pitch dark, and be awaken by Tsumani sirens? My wife was crying like a baby...Now I have to stay on Topic from now on or i'll be banned
> 
> rude awakening video by RedPeters3 - Photobucket


I had sunbeds and surfboards come through my window, the hotel got levelled and it got a tad damp, so I know exactly how it feels.
Wildest Christmas ever


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP said:
> 
> 
> > SBP, your such a sharp one.
> ...


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> I had sunbeds and surfboards come through my window, the hotel got levelled and it got a tad damp, so I know exactly how it feels.
> Wildest Christmas ever


Sounds a bit like christmas in South Yorkshire. Minus the surfboards. And add about 50 more sunbeds. Oh, and you did mention terrifying inbred morons.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Jynxgirl said:
> 
> 
> > One tries
> ...


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> MannaPro said:
> 
> 
> > anyway a couple days ago I put 5 grand on a 10-1 horse. As soon as I put all that money on it the odds went to 4-1. Well the Fed ex truck just pulled up to the house with a $21,000 check
> ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> SBP said:
> 
> 
> > Diolch yn fawr. Happy St Patrick's Day
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum... My coworker was home in Hawaii and on her small island, they received a few largeish waves. That was it. Guess you were in something else?? 

\Good job on taking your fat 145 lb wife  to snarf down a bunch of stuff, when she is borderline diabetic. Seems very reasonable. ??? 25lbs in 6 weeks???  Right. 

Also, for having kids, this lifestyle and the 'vacation' doesnt seem to add up either. 

I am all for having a laugh and joking around, but I am done. This is either a troll or an American I absolutly dont want to be associated with. This is not what Americans are like, nor what we are about. This and the american thread are enough for me to see that this has to be someone taking the absolute worst of what america is and pretending to be that terrible person the rest of the world thinks of us and making fun of americans in the worst possible way. 

I truly hope its just a troll.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Dannysigma said:
> 
> 
> > You will get in trouble with the english language nazis now
> ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> SBP said:
> 
> 
> > It went to 4-1 and paid $8.40 on every $2.00 wagered..When you make a bet like that the odds drop- drasticly
> ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hum... My coworker was home in Hawaii and on her small island, they received a few largeish waves. That was it. Guess you were in something else??
> 
> \Good job on taking your fat 145 lb wife  to snarf down a bunch of stuff, when she is borderline diabetic. Seems very reasonable. ??? 25lbs in 6 weeks???  Right.
> 
> ...


We know you aren't all like this,and I agree feeding a diabetic 6 pies is a tad harsh, poor woman...well that if there indeed is a woman who ate 6 pies in 6 weeks, which to be honest doesn't sound a lot to me


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Guess you were in something else??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Island of Nob


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> SBP said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly not, though my father is fluent.
> ...


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> I had sunbeds and surfboards come through my window, the hotel got levelled and it got a tad damp, so I know exactly how it feels.
> Wildest Christmas ever


It's not that bad-Let me tell you somthing..Everybody ran for the hills that day. I refused to leave. The building manager shut off the elevators and told us to run, The police told us to evacuate now, A helicoptor came right up to the balcony and told us to evacuate imeadiatly, every TV station told us to evacuate, even President Obama told us to go...I refused, my wife was livid, not to mention terrified. After the 3 foot waves hit we had the beach all to ourselves that day- I even went into the water after the first wave and got sucked halfway out to sea by the second.

I was right, and everybody else was wrong- It was no big deal- I'm not afraid of a little water. I wanted to swim from Maui to Molikai the week before and the only reason I did'nt is because my wife started crying when she realised I was serious.

They did'nt open the roads and let people back in for like 6 hours- We had the whole place to ourselves

Pictures by RedPeters3 - Photobucket

My wife is screaming for me to scome to bed- Igotta go


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why am I even responding to this.... ??? 

Its 11:09am in hawaii... 3:09pm in CO.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Brock you ARE the man and I must say my lifetime hero,I feel such a pussy after experiencing 15-20 foot waves

I bow down to your manliness


I gotta go too as have just pissed myself laughing over this complete and utter knobrot


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Or a complete idiot...........take your pick


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is a knobrot? (just needing a septic translation)


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Why am I even responding to this.... ???
> 
> Its 11:09am in hawaii... 3:09pm in CO.


I'm home..In Colorado now..

But I stayed up all night on the plane, and my wife thinks I need to sleep

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/521-1.jpg


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is a knobrot? (just needing a septic translation)


knob as in mens privates, rot as in rot(ten)

Basically it means talking bo***cks


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

MannaPro said:


> I'm home..In Colorado now..
> 
> But I stayed up all night on the plane, and my wife thinks I need to sleep
> 
> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee136/RedPeters3/521-1.jpg


Colorado expanded recently as your profile says Chicago which last time I looked was in Illinois????


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Brock you ARE the man and I must say my lifetime hero,I feel such a pussy after experiencing 15-20 foot waves
> 
> I bow down to your manliness
> 
> ...


I was swimming in 20 foot waves- No big deal


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Colorado expanded recently as your profile says Chicago which last time I looked was in Illinois????


I'm from Chicago..I'm not from here..This is a CowTown. I also live on South Florida and Vegas-and have a cabin in Minnesota


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Luckily there is a rather large difference between a really big wave.....what Hawaii usually gets.................. and a tsunami as tsunamis have bulk and bulldoze through everything in their path. you might dive into one you wouldn't come out the other side as they are about 100m in depth front to back


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

I took a nice nap- I feel refreshed-

Enough about my romantic vacation and recent adventures. Nobody cares about that. 

I have a 21 year old son who just got his (2yr) associates degree and he wants to take time off from school before he goes back for his Bachelors.. He wants to come to Dubai with me. I explained to him thats it's nothing but prostitutes, trendy clubs, and rich people that can be easily separated from their money, but he still wants to come? He has some kind of idea that he can make it big there? Dubai, Casablanca, Cairo, Paris, Mogadishu...I think it all sounds so exotic to him. I don't think he realizes that he'll probably end up sitting in my apartment for 16 hours a day eating stuffed camel, watching bad British tv shows, and playing X-Box. Is there anything for him there?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am bored with the troll now. Go away & bother other people ,you weirdo.

:mod:

-


----------

